# Is it me?  (new forum icons, etc)



## GuardianRanger (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok, I don't know if it is me or not, but I'm seeing the new(er) icons...mostly to tell if there are new posts in a thread and such. And, for what it's worth, I use the greens as my layout design.

I like it....just wasn't prepared to see them.


----------



## Sammyboy (Dec 20, 2004)

You're right, there are new icons, very pretty! 

More colourful and visible, I like!


----------



## David Pence (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, it's true, I've finally updated the icons. We were using the icons from version 2.x.


----------



## fadhatter (Dec 20, 2004)

may i suggest u use the icons for the dark backgrounds, so that the outlines are anti-aliased or filled black?? 

looks more professional


----------



## David Pence (Dec 20, 2004)

No, you may not!

I haven't done sets for all the color sets yet.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 20, 2004)

Webmaster said:


> Yes, it's true, I've finally updated the icons. We were using the icons from version 2.x.



And before we go much further, let me give a big THANK YOU to Dave for all his dedication and hard work to keep this forum going!

And WOW! Katy Osterwald's latest banner just popped up on my browser! Really neat! Reminds me a bit of Alphonse Mucha/Art Deco, what with all the stars and that type face! Couldn't get a nicer theme than the Two Trees! And perhaps the biggest plus: there's absolutely no effect on loading!

Barley


----------



## David Pence (Dec 20, 2004)

Sure thing 'Butterbur.' 

Well, this is odd.

I can have a different set of images for each style _except _the postbit icons (smiles, et cetera).

vBullitin seems to feel this is best, I do not, but ... There are a few options available to correct this, but it seems those may cause unforeseen problems, so we'll have to live with it for now.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 21, 2004)

We did have these icons for a short while after we upgraded to vb3. I like them better than the rather monotonous yellow ones of vb2. Colourful and playful!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 21, 2004)

Webmaster said:


> Sure thing 'Butterbur.'
> 
> Well, this is odd.



What is?



> I can have a different set of images for each style...



Would it be possible to have an Osterwald banner in blue (in place of the green parts) for those using the blue skin, or skins for which blue is a complimentary color?

Barley


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 21, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> We did have these icons for a short while after we upgraded to vb3. I like them better than the rather monotonous yellow ones of vb2. Colourful and playful!



I thought I had seen them before. I seem to remember upheaval about them, but I always liked them.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 26, 2004)

They are very pretty indeed, though I was perplexed at first when I saw them. Too much change at once! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 5, 2005)

I like the new icons but why are the smiles so odd looking. I mean the others were clearer and these are fuzzy and....can it be fixed?


----------

